# Driving to the campground.



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 18, 2013)

How to be neighborly:    

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G545NsubJgU?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G545NsubJgU?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

gt40

I did not do this.


----------



## STRYCNINE (Feb 18, 2013)

A real tuff guy..............


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 18, 2013)

That was hiliarious.  The guy (I'm sure it was a guy) wasn't quite as accurate towards the end of his run.

A weenie move for sure, but still funny.


----------



## msjjd (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm still laughing


----------



## seeker (Feb 18, 2013)

I think the driver is a complete jerk.


----------



## manley (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd like to have 5 minutes alone with the driver of that oil burner...


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 19, 2013)

qqq


----------



## JustUs4All (May 19, 2013)

Juvenile.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 11, 2013)

That's not funny.


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 12, 2013)

Nope...no humor there...just a complete idiot.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 12, 2013)

THe irony of riding a bike and getting such exercise being SOOO bad for you health.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 14, 2013)

Not funny at all!


----------



## Goat (Jul 22, 2013)

I am all for the whole Share the Road thing.....if everyone does the speed limit.  At least those bikers were not on the road. The ones in north GA kill me taking up the lane 4 wide all trying to look like Lance Armstrong.  Yuppies....


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 22, 2013)

manley said:


> I'd like to have 5 minutes alone with the driver of that oil burner...



really??


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 25, 2013)

qqq


----------



## Woodlife (Aug 26, 2013)

My motorhome had a 300 cummins in it but the exhaust was on the drivers side. I had tweaked the fuel just a little on it and it would blow some smoke when I got heavy with my right foot. I have looked in the mirror when I was pulling away at a traffic light and saw smoke blow all the way through a car with the windows down. Didn't do it on purpose but it was kinda comical.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Aug 26, 2013)

Goat said:


> I am all for the whole Share the Road thing.....if everyone does the speed limit.  At least those bikers were not on the road. The ones in north GA kill me taking up the lane 4 wide all trying to look like Lance Armstrong.  Yuppies....




Amen! I Do NOT care for the Tour de' Suches, or whatever you'd like to call it every weekend up in the mountains. Are all of the other roads in the state closed? I can't hunt in Atlanta, but these people sure could ride down there. Sheesh!

As for the video?  Yeah, that guy was idiot. But, I did get laugh out of it too. I'll bet it came back around to him in full force. We always get what we deserve....


----------



## Joeman (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't blame the liberal environmentalist when we are all required to drive hybrids. What a jerk.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 29, 2013)

What an insecure idiot. Probably has some self esteem issues too.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 6, 2013)

To be a little defensive, that most likely was not a camper heading to a campground. If you look at the image in the rear-view mirror and the shadows, that was a pick-up truck with a stake bed body. I don't see any sign of a camper.


----------

